# Thanksgiving Weekend



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Alright Texas boys......we've got a long weekend ahead of us and everyone has been talking about doing a ride out at Crosby. Anybody up for this weekend ?


----------



## SHAKE&BAKE (Oct 9, 2010)

Purple lifted brute will be there...sippin on a cold one!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

will have to play by ear... I'd like to ride


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

gonna be too cold too ride


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

It's actually gonna be great riding weather Saturday.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh may just wear a sweater-vest then......lol


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Ha,ha !! That would be a sight !! You do and I'll have you posted all over this site !!!
LOL !!
I'll be in Carharts and waders.......


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Well today is my last day off work before i go on thanksgiving vacation, wouldnt mind riding tomorrow.....will be too busy shopping for good deals on friday, plus the high is going to be 54 so i will not even think of riding..........


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

AWWWW, too cold for riding? IDK there was such a thing....waders, long johns, carharts. That needs to be in your wardrobe for winter riding!!!!


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

It's like in the 30's here in wisconsin and i would go ride but it's gun season and i don't want to get myself shot like 4 people got shot opening day


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

you southern guys crack me up...too cold for riding. :lmao: i'll be riding tomorrow and when we start its calling for rain and high in the mid to upper 40's. nothing like a good cool day of riding. :rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm interested in riding this weekend... Couple of things on my plate to take care of before I can go though. Going saturday morning to look at a new (to me) 3/4 ton 4x4 diesel, once thats taken care of I'm good for the rest of the day. The other thing is that I need new front and rear engine seals...the rear one's the worst but both need to be replaced really bad. I wont ride till they're replaced.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Never to cold in Florida, no sweater vests here...


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah im wanting to go be cool meet a few ppl from here and wut tha #@&$! Is a sweater vest


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm not sure what a sweater vest is but I know one thing it's actually really fun riding when its 20 degrees out and snowing but then again I'm not a big lifted brute or anything like that we just trail rode most of the day until the tire on dads bike blew.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

50 is to cold??? You southern boys should come to the northern states for a weekend.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

lol. -24*C(-11*F) today. me and my buddies went for a nice boot in the snow.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Ha.Ha.....now I know why the book says in troubleshooting " if your bike is running to cold"....no chance here.....they only overheat.. I like 60-70 for riding. Oh and *very cold* beer....


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

rubiconrider said:


> lol. -24*C(-11*F) today. me and my buddies went for a nice boot in the snow.


 What part of Canada?


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Decided not to go to Crosby, wound up riding out behind my house instead. The trails are better, no idiots [ except for myself ], can leave from the driveway and don't have to drive or pay to park...the weather was beautiful. Rode from 2 PM until 11 PM. Burned two tanks of fuel and a cooler of beer !!!


----------

